# portaudit help



## jeff44 (Oct 22, 2014)

I am new to BSD (anything other than Windows to be exact) and ran into an issue with portaudit that I have been trying to fix. Today, I finally am able to get this, however, I cannot seem to find information to get past this. Any additional information on where to read about this will be greatly appreciated.

Copy and pasted:

```
pkg audit portaudit
portaudit is vulnerable:
Affected versions:
< 0.6.0
portaudit -- auditfile remote code execution
WWW: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/6d329b64-6bbb-11e1-9166-001e4f0fb9b1.html

1 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2014)

pkg-audit(8) replaced portaudit, which can now be removed.


----------



## jeff44 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

